# Cuviers caiman enclosure advice for DWA licence please !!!



## craigd (Jan 9, 2008)

Hi all, 
i am after some advice, im just starting to get my dwa licence for a cuviers caiman, just the one will NOT be getting another, will always be housed singly.

i am after finding out what size is suitable for the cuviers caiman to live in.

I.E - size of the water area length = ? width = ? and depth = ? 
and size of the land area length = ? width = ?

for simply the reason, i dont want to build it all to find the vet comes to check it out and says ( sorry no its 3 inch to small for the croc !!!! )

i understand there is much more involved than just the size of the inclosure, ie saftey regs, fire/flood regs, escaping and insurence regs. But it is the size of the inclosure i am after at the minute. 

cheers for your help guys.


----------



## KJ Exotics (Jun 16, 2007)

If you look on the forum there is a person that built a nice tank for one, forgot his name though, think it was fango or somthing like that.


----------



## ScottGB (May 12, 2008)

I've looked into getting a DWA for a dwarf caiman.
For a hatchling its 4ft by 2ft. with about 60% water and 40% land area. with the lamp over the land area. also make sure you can make a cage to protect the water heater and water filter.
when their adult there is the german point of view where the caiman needs a 15ft by 6ft?? tank. and 50% 50% water land area.
But I beleive a 10ft will do over here.
An if your getting a hatchling it might be worth getting them used to seeing a white bucket when your feeding it. The theory is they'll then know when they are getting fed when they see the white bucket and won't get feeding aggressive everytime they see you. because most bites are when they think their getting fed. And it might be easier to move the caiman for tank cleaning and changing the filter.


----------



## craigd (Jan 9, 2008)

sorted, i have got all my equipment ready for the setup.

i have knocked through into next doors cellar aswell as my own so have an area now of 12 feet long by 10 feet wide by 6 1/2 feet tall, but dont want to use it all as i am housing my anaconda down there aswell.

if it falls through and they dont let me have one here in burnley will prob get a asian water monitor instead. 

I know i have room for them its just making sure i do it to the size that the vet (or who ever comes to check) thinks is right.

it will be a hachling a buy but will be building a set up for an adult just incase i land on one of them when i come round to looking for one.

i was going to build either - 

10 x 4

= 10 feet wide x 4 feet deep 
= 5 x 4 land area & 5 x 4 water area

could maybe strech it to 5 feet deep !!! = 5x5 land area 5x5 water area

or

12 x 3

= 12 feet wide x 3 feet deep
= 6 x 3 land area & 6 x 3 water area ((( or ))) 5 x 3 land area & 7 x 3 water area 

which do you all think??

do you think they will give this a pass if i buy a smaller one like hatchling??

cheers


----------



## Draven (Mar 7, 2009)

craigd said:


> sorted, i have got all my equipment ready for the setup.
> 
> *i have knocked through into next doors cellar aswell as my own* so


 
my god man they do know right? that'd be some shock if they open their cellar door to a caiman staring back at them.. also funny..

Draven


----------

